# mk5 big rotors 352x32



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

Who sells just the 2 pieces rotors in 352x32 5x112 for my mk5 Porsche 18Z calipers swap 

I need something like this 



:wave:


----------



## intense1 (Dec 24, 2008)

HPF has a nice selection... http://http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/sale/aftermarketparts/Brakes/Brake_Rotors


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

they dont have for vw 352x32 mm


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SPM (Steve Perry Motorsports) offers an upgrade kit that includes 345 X 26 - two piece- slotted
Front Rotors and adaptors that fit - 5X112 - MK5/6 cars. The kit also contains steel braided brake lines.
I remember the price, when it was on sale last Winter, being $400 with free shipping. Normally
I believe they sell for $545. I believe their site is listed at www.drivespm.com -


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

RacingBrake makes them, 348 x 30 which works fine. 

http://www.racingbrake.com/Big-Brake-Kit-VW-MK5-MK6-Front-w-18Z-Calipers-p/2212-p.htm


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

i bought from ECS Tuning a pair of rotors 345x30 from the mk5 R32 , thanks folks


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

Can you say which ones you got, or the ball park price for them?

Pretty sure these cars all share the same spec front rotor
Make Model Sub-model Engine
Volkswagen Golf VI All 2.0T
Volkswagen Passat B6 4 Motion 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All


Thanks


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

i buy this ones 

Front Cross-Drilled & Slotted 2-Piece Brake Rotors - Pair (345x30)
Volkswagen Golf V 2.0T 
Direct bolt-on replacement - 30% less weight!
Reduce weight. Reduce heat. Reduce warping.
ECS Tuning engineered 2-Piece semi-floating rotors offer real world benefits that can be felt on both the street and track! Our 2-Piece rotors combine the advantages of weight savings and rapid heat dissipation to provide a rotor superior to stock while preventing warping and extending component life. The 30% reduction of unsprung weight by (7.5 pounds per rotor) improves handling characteristics under all situations. This reduction in rotational inertia allows for quicker acceleration, decreased braking distances, and more responsive handling.
Features include:
Aluminum hats: To save weight, each rotor ring is bolted to a lightweight aluminum hat made from high quality 6061 aluminum, and hard anodized with an attractive matte black finish that is both durable and corrosion resistant.
Gray cast iron rings: Long known for its wear resistance and stable friction characteristics, cast iron is favored for brake rotors due to its ability to absorb and dissipate large amounts of heat.
2-Piece construction: Conventional rotors are unable to cope with the stress of drastic heat fluctuations and are prone to warping. ECS 2-Piece semi-floating rotors allow the radial expansion of the rotor ring - preventing warping.
Heat treated: Heat treating further reduces the tendency for rotor cracking by reducing internal rotor stresses.
Directionally veined: Conventional R32 rotors are straight-veined, and rely on an inefficient centrifuge-like effect to evacuate hot air from within the rotor. ECS 2-Piece rotors feature curved, directional veins that accelerate air away from the rotor at a higher velocity, leading to consistent, rapid cooling.
Drilled and slotted: 2-Piece rotors are cross drilled to promote cross ventilation for improved cooling as well as slotted to clean brake pads and carry away water and brake dust. Cleaner brake pads result in faster, more consistent stopping. Drilled holes are chamfered while slots are machined with a ball end mill - both to prevent cracking that may be present on improperly machined rotors.
Overall weight savings: This particular ECS 2-Piece rotor weighs only 18.75 lbs compared to a stock R32 rotor 26.6 lbs. Lighter rotors reduce unsprung weight and rotational mass to improve both braking and suspension performance.
Manufacturing quality: Non-friction ring surfaces, including internal vents, are painted to resist salt and other corrosives. Ground braking surfaces ensure rings run parallel, and pads bed easily.
Ready for a replacement set of rotors? ECS offers discounts on pairs of replacement rotors to the original customer or customers showing proof of ownership. Please contact the Sales Department for additional information.
Select your vehicle for proper fitment.
Show More 
Qty 
In Stock 
Live Chat Logo
Live Chat ONLINE
SAVE 10%
$549.95
$494.96
Free Shipping Free Shipping ADD TO CART Buy NowPayPal CreditGet 6 months to pay on $99+
Subject to Credit Approval, See Terms
Product Info
Mfg Part#000036ECS01AKT
ECS Part# ES#2718300
BrandECS
Track and Share


----------

